# Problème batterie Itouch



## fandipod (18 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir, 


L'autre jour j'ai vu sur le forum un tuto qui parlait de l'autonomie de batterie de l'itouch avec un lien qui renvoyé sur un site et qui expliqué comment vérifier si l'autonomie de batterie était normal!!! Est ce qu'il serait possible que quelqu'un me redonne ce lien!!!

Merci Bonne soirée 



Fandipod


----------



## ghostender (18 Juillet 2008)

Salut!!
alors je ne connais pas les liens, mais les autonomies le iPod sont:
Autonomie d'écoute de musique : jusqu'à 22 heures en charge complète
Lecture vidéo : jusqu'à 5 heures en charge complète

voilà j'espère que j'ai pu t'aider!!


----------

